# Caad 7 vs Caad 10



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone own both a Caad7 with a Si slice time fork and a 2012 Caad10? On paper it looks likethe caad10 is about 1.5 pounds more. My Caad7 weights 16lbs . With a complete component transfer will the caad10 weigh 17.5 ?


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

calrider61 said:


> Anyone own both a Caad7 with a Si slice time fork and a 2012 Caad10? On paper it looks likethe caad10 is about 1.5 pounds more. My Caad7 weights 16lbs . With a complete component transfer will the caad10 weigh 17.5 ?


Thats a great question, my caad 7 is very lite, it seem much lighter than many carbon bikes I had handled and it climbs like nothing else? You could be on the lighter frame?


----------

